# Park Cable Cutter - crap



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

So, tonight I was fixing my son's bike - installing a new rear derailleur. I decide cutting a fresh piece of housing would be a good thing. So, I cut a piece off the 5 feet or so I have and size it up for a good fitting. I drop thew housing in the cutter for what is hopefully the 2nd and final cut, squeeze the handles and SNAP. One of the arms snapped off in my hand. Just like that. I swear, as time goes on my little tool box has fewer and fewer blue things in it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

That's not good. But I thing that type of failure is rare.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

roadfix,

I suspect you are right. That said, I plan to do my part to help keep it that way. In the morning I'm buying a Shimano cutter.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

You're trying too hard  

I don't hear about many Park Tool things breaking like that. I hear more of Pedro's stuff breaking.


----------



## millennium (Apr 3, 2002)

I've used the Shimano cutter for years. Also, maybe Park tool will replace it for free under warranty.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

The Shimano is a damned fine cutter.
Buy one and send the Park off and get it replaced.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

No experience with Park Cutter, but most Park Tools are Great.
I am surprised this happened.
I know Park will make it right for you.
However, I have used the Shimano Cutter for years with no problems in cutting or breakage.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.parktool.com/products/warranty.asp

http://www.felcousa.com/


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the links and insight. While I ran out and got another cutter today at the LBS, I plan to write Park and see what can be done. I was a little miffed last night but am all better now. Stuff happens. I consider Park to be a quality company. This failure was just bad timing. Saturday night, everything closed, son wanting his bike for Sunday morning, on and on. I picked up a set of Shimano's and just like the Park CN-4 it did the job fine. Over the last few months I've had a few Park tools fail on me. I might be a little heavy handed but I'm no gorilla with the bikes. I understand I'm of "shade tree" experience so take my time, double check the double check and work slow. This was weird. 

On the other hand, I have the Park plier type chain breaker and Park SR-2 chain whip (swapped out 3/32 chain with 1/8 chain - very easy) and consider both of them to be "best of breed" tools. 

This is one of those things that while I'm not hating on Park I don't consider them the defacto tools I purchase anymore. 

I also appreciate the links to some of the better cable cutters out there. Unfortunately, I was in a bit of a hurry to get this job done so couldn't really shop around or wait for a web delivery. The Shimano's cost me $45 but such is life in the big city.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfixguy said:


> roadfix,
> 
> I suspect you are right. That said, I plan to do my part to help keep it that way. In the morning I'm buying a Shimano cutter.


Good choice. I hate the Park cable cutters.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

In a pinch, you can use a normal curved cable cutter from a hardware store. I've had to do that at times in the past, and it always worked out perfectly with the cables--totally clean cut--and pretty much perfectly with the housing, although it does pinch it just a little (not so much you can't make it round again with some needle-nose pliers and light pressure). Not as good as the real deal, but if the bike shop is closed and Home Depot is open, _and you really need to get work done_, it's a decent alternative to not having a rideable bike.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

f3rg,

I actually used the cutters in a pair of snub nosed pliers and then as you said reformed the housing until the cable slid through smooth. This morning, after getting a fresh set of actual cutters I cleaned it up more to check the behavior of the tool than anything else. 

After reading peoples suggestions I almost went to the hardware store instead of the LBS to look for good cutters. Given the $45 price tag of the unit I got it might have been a good move. But, I'm pleased. All is well.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Which Park cutter is that? I notice that that one is stamped steel and appears to be cheaply made. I have a Park cutter, which I like btw, that is milled steel and quite precise. It is a substantial tool and would never break in that fashion.

I have two cutters, an old Shimano cutter, that I have had for decades that is still going strong, and the Park cutter that I picked up in the last year or so, (Have that one for my road box).


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

roadfix said:


> That's not good. But I thing that type of failure is rare.


Agreed. I have had the same cutter for 7 years now. Never have seen it happen. Take it to a shop, or call park tool they will warranty that. 

Now with Shimano, I broke 6. After that I am true blue.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

Justridinalong said:


> Agreed. I have had the same cutter for 7 years now. Never have seen it happen. Take it to a shop, or call park tool they will warranty that.
> 
> Now with Shimano, I broke 6. After that I am true blue.


Oh, heck, I'll readily agree that this type of failure is rare. But, it happened to me. I'll get around to writing Park about it. But, it won't change the fact that it happened nor will it change the fact that due to failures like this I shop around. Park is still in the game, they just aren't my "no brainer" choice if I need something. 

I have to say, breaking 6 of any tool sounds like a lot.


----------



## main line cycles (Nov 20, 2009)

*tool brands*

park stuff is generally pretty nice, but i've had problems with their warranty support. i've never had problems with the cutters, but on some other stuff that should've been warranty they basically said "that's misuse, we won't honor it."

pedro's has _fantastic_ warranty service, which is a good thing because i've had lots of occasion to use it. their cutters dull and break (especially the locking mechanism), the screwdrivers and allens strip, the list goes on. but no problem - i call up and ask for warranty, and usually don't even have to send the broken tool back.

shimano cutters should _only_ be used for SIS housing. they're super nice, but not overbuilt, and dull easily.

wanna cut stuff reliably? cough up for a set of automotive diagonal cutters from snap-on, mac, cornwell, or similar. it'll be more expensive, but the steel they use is waaaay harder than any consumer- or bike-targeted brand i've seen. also, i'm pretty sure the bluepoint overlapping cutters are actually rebranded felcos, with better warranty service.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

main line cycles said:


> park stuff is generally pretty nice, but i've had problems with their warranty support. i've never had problems with the cutters, but on some other stuff that should've been warranty they basically said "that's misuse, we won't honor it."
> 
> pedro's has _fantastic_ warranty service, which is a good thing because i've had lots of occasion to use it. their cutters dull and break (especially the locking mechanism), the screwdrivers and allens strip, the list goes on. but no problem - i call up and ask for warranty, and usually don't even have to send the broken tool back.
> 
> ...


I think they are, too.

I have 2 sets of the Snap-On ball-end hex drivers (the screwdriver type) that I use in the shop a lot. Actually, a lot of my tools here are Snap-On...


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

folks- give up on the bike brands-- if you want something that will last forever, try Felco C7 cutter-- cost more, but shops have used them for 20 years without sharpening them.


----------



## fflyr (May 18, 2007)

Mdeth1313,

How are those Felco C7's at cutting housings? 
I have one of the Park cutters in question and have been pleased with the cable cutting, but occasionally have trouble with housings.


----------



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

My Felco's are my cable and housing cutters. My cheap older Parks struggle to be clean cutting. I've relagated the Parks to use as cable end crimpers with the little inside crimp tool piece.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the felco (red handle grips) is the best one going, the pedro's is a very close copy...but i don't think it's the same tool. they will last years and years. i've tried the shimano cutter twice, broke both of them. for a home mechanic, i'm sure the pedro's cutter will work great for as long as you want to use it.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Felco and HIT are the best for pro use.


----------

